# Hetherington



## Graciebug5507 (May 25, 2010)

i have a green Hetherington poison bottle i want to sell   50 dollars


----------



## Poison_Us (May 25, 2010)

Some pictures would help.


----------



## jerry2143 (May 26, 2010)

Hi, I need too know too know the condition of the bottle. If the bottle does not have any chips,cracks,dings,bruises or bad scratches I will buy it. I need some pictures of the bottle first. I also need too know what is embossed on the base of the bottle plus the number that is stamped on the base. Send information and pictures too e-mail address mmcculloch@triad.rr.com along with your e-mail address and I will get back too you! Thanks for your time in this matter!


----------



## Graciebug5507 (May 26, 2010)

do you think i would really sellthis bottle for fifty dollars when i sold the same one last year for  1,400  and the blue book is like 3,500  . i knew people werent honest here


----------



## Poison_Us (May 26, 2010)

Honestly, I had no idea what it is, still don't.  I wanted a pic so I knew what you were talking about.  Usually people who want to sell things put pix up so others can look at the condition and get a better look at it.  Just helping the process along is all.

 But now that I searched the name, I now know it's a KI-2.  Wouldn't have mattered how much it's worth, I dont have a pot to piss in, $5 is almost out of my range right now.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2010)

I do not see any point in posting a false offer like this. If you know what you have and what you want for it, put up some good pictures and your real asking price, or simply ask for offers. If you don't like any of the offers, you don't have to sell. It is as simple as that. Making a bogus offer, and then accusing others of dishonesty for being interested in a bottle at a price that YOU set serves no purpose other than to incite trouble and aggravation. Any time a bottle, or anything of value, is offered anywhere for a cheap price, it will be snapped up quickly. It is not dishonest to accept an offer when the seller sets the price beforehand. If a seller wants to set a price as opposed to taking offers, they should do their own research and get educated before offering it out.  ~Jim


----------



## Poison_Us (May 27, 2010)

I thought the same thing last night, Jim.  It bugged me to no end.  If a question about the ID and value of the bottle was asked, a fair assessment would have been given.  But a set price was offered.  The only dishonesty was that of the offer.


----------



## surfaceone (May 27, 2010)

Graciebug has been here before, under the name new york 80. Back in '06 he "contributed" this https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-62207/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#62207 and was aptly and promptly answered by our very own Jim.

 I asked you in another thread about your history here, Graciebug. You have littered the boards with your Golden Thimble requests, again and again.



> do you think i would really sellthis bottle for fifty dollars when i sold the same one last year for 1,400 and the blue book is like 3,500 . i knew people werent honest here


 
 You've done nothing but repeatedly ask the same questions, all over the place. Questions that have been asked and answered here. To now be playing this kind of game is the heighth of disrespect.


----------



## Graciebug5507 (May 29, 2010)

this forum is full of crooks and you know it  i have never met an honest bottle collector in my life


----------



## appliedlips (May 30, 2010)

http://www.rtam.com/agg/cgi-bin/SHOWITEM.CGI    LOT # 171

    Here is a smaller size John Pastor just sold in his last auction. Both or the irregular hexes went cheap, I wish I had bid even though poisons don't do much for me.

    As far as this joker, don't you have something else better to do with your time? It is not dishonest to pay someone what they ask. Hell, if I seen you and your bottle at a flea market marked $50 I'd ask if you can do any better on it. Why? Simply because I want to pay the least I can for any item I purchase not because I am dishonest. If you asked me what it was worth I'd give you my best honest answer.


----------



## Wangan (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Graciebug5507
> 
> this forum is full of crooks and you know it  i have never met an honest bottle collector in my life


 

 There are crooks anywhere a person wants to go.As far as this forum goes,I have yet to see anyone play the part.If a person does not like the price of a bottle,they can go elsewhere.The same holds true about this forum.If you don`t like this place,don`t let the virtual door hit you on the backside on your way out.If you have never met an honest bottle collector in your life,you are either very new to collecting or you need to get out more or change your friends.Don`t come on here and insult people you have never dealt with,otherwise squeak up and deal out your accusations to the alleged person or persons that have wronged you so badly.Anyone would be a fool to not want a great bottle at a low OFFERED price.I don`t see anyone downplaying a bottle to get it at a low price or bragging up a bottle to sell it at a high price.It simply can not be done here with all the combined years of experience and knowledge and integrity of these members.Somebody would call them on it.Now,if you had really known what it was worth,you should have asked what you wanted for it.If you didn`t know what it was worth,you shouldn`t be selling it.What something is "worth" and what someone is "willing to pay" are worlds apart.If you don`t believe me then check out EBay.

 My mother in law held a garage sale last year and sold her deceased husbands boat,trailer,motors and accessories for $3000.00 after I had looked up the entire package,as used,for $5000.00.The 50 H.P.and 15 H.P. motors were almost worth that.I told her repeatedly it was well worth the 5 grand especially where he took excellent care of the boat.She even gave away the "cover-it" building it was kept in.I don`t call the buyer a crook for giving her the asking price,I call him a smart shopper.


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2010)




----------



## texasdigger (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats! You made the biggest troll post I have seen to date in all my years of internet use!  I bet if I came into contact with you, and offered a rare poison bottle for fifty dollars you would promptly hand me the true retail value for it!  WHEN A PERSON SETS A PRICE FOR AN ITEM IT IS NOT THE BUYERS JOB TO TELL THE TRUE VALUE OF SAID ITEM!  IF you were not trying to be a troll your post would have read  "I have a rare poison bottle for sale please make offers if you are interested".  TROLL!!

 Brad


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 1, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif]
 I pushed the green "easy" button. (troll blocker)


----------

